# E2 visa- how to???



## Hettij (Jan 21, 2012)

Where do you start going about applying for an E2 visa. We want to buy real estate in Florida and renovate, then sell, possibly with some renting in between. 

How likely are we to obtain an E2 visa for this type of business?
Should we purchase the property first so the business is already started?
How long does the whole process take between applying and receiving the visa?

We were planning to put in $60,000 then borrow another $140,000 from private American investors to purchase a property, does this $140,000 also count towards the investment? We would then need to pay for repairs/realtor fees/panning consents etc, are they also considered part of the investment?

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hettij said:


> Where do you start going about applying for an E2 visa. We want to buy real estate in Florida and renovate, then sell, possibly with some renting in between.
> 
> How likely are we to obtain an E2 visa for this type of business?
> Should we purchase the property first so the business is already started?
> ...


almost certainly the only way to find out is to apply, or at least speak to an immigration specialist

here's info from the US Embassy - it's a temporary non-immigrant visa

Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States London, UK

we are also looking at different visas ourselves atm


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hettij said:


> Where do you start going about applying for an E2 visa. We want to buy real estate in Florida and renovate, then sell, possibly with some renting in between.
> 
> How likely are we to obtain an E2 visa for this type of business?
> Should we purchase the property first so the business is already started?
> ...


Oh dear thats never going to fly 
a new start up company is the hardest to get going thats why most buy a rumnning business

nobody is going to loan you money in the US
you need around $150k--$200k of your own money to invest 

read this FAQ 

Frequently Asked Immigration and Visa Questions | Green Card | E2 Visa | L1 Visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Flipping houses in FL is actually making a comeback at snail's pace. Those who lost their homes to foreclosure will be renters for at least the next five years so locals are starting to buy up and rent out looking to sell once buyers will be eligible for mortgages again. Without real knowledge of the market and good contacts you do not stand a chance.

Read up on E2 and its requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

twostep said:


> Flipping houses in FL is actually making a comeback at snail's pace. Those who lost their homes to foreclosure will be renters for at least the next five years so locals are starting to buy up and rent out looking to sell once buyers will be eligible for mortgages again. Without real knowledge of the market and good contacts you do not stand a chance.
> 
> Read up on E2 and its requirements.


my OH & his US partner has done a bit of flipping there - mostly he buys foreclosures & does them up to rent out


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> my OH & his US partner has done a bit of flipping there - mostly he buys foreclosures & does them up to rent out


And he does not depend on an E2 visa with 60k investment and it is not his main source of income?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

twostep said:


> And he does not depend on an E2 visa with 60k investment and it is not his main source of income?


a much bigger investment than that...........................


----------



## Hettij (Jan 21, 2012)

We already have contacts and an investor willing to lend 70% of the purchase price. Interest is 12% but we're okay with that. 

Regarding flipping we are looking at capitalising on the foreclosure market and probably hold on to them for a couple of years until the market really bounces back, although, we have just returned from a 3 month stint in Florida and our research suggests that you can already make between $20 and $30 k flipping the right properties now in certain areas.

The problems is in order to do this we need to be there for more than 3 months at a time, hence the visa. But we don't want to go invest the money starting the business, and only then apply or the visa in case it is refused. 

We have a property development company in the uk so we know what we are doing regarding the houses. We just don't know how best to go about the visa?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I once heard from people who were buying a hotel, that they had to buy to property first, put the monney on an escrow account, until they had the approval of their E2 visa.
Are you sure it is possible to get a visa without investing once cent up front? Because than you can get a visa, and never invest in a business...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Go have a chat with the lawyer I gave you in London or read their FAQ ...

I have lived in Florida for 20 years and I see no flippers making money


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Go have a chat with the lawyer I gave you in London or read their FAQ ...
> 
> I have lived in Florida for 20 years and I see no flippers making money


I am sure as experienced developer OP will learn the ropes in the US. It is a different ballgame.


----------



## south at last (Jan 24, 2012)

...


----------

